# NEW to Collecting!



## DarkRemover (Mar 23, 2014)

I just joined the CPF forum today and my interest at this point is to begin collecting various flashlights with a
bias towards throw capabilities. Is there any suggestions on what to start with in this category? Is there some type of standard
that one follows or do you just collect to your likings? Thanks for any suggestions!


----------



## UnderPar (Mar 25, 2014)

:welcome: :welcome: :welcome:

You may start reading the flashlight review threads so that you can decide on where and how to start. Happy reading!


----------



## RetroTechie (Mar 25, 2014)

DarkRemover said:


> or do you just collect to your likings?


Yep. Having collected a few lights myself (most in the last 4-5 months), I have just a few tips:

Start with some lower cost ones in whatever categories / features you're interested in. And for example with little lights like 1x AAA, AA, CR123A etc. Even if both are "low cost", a 4x 18650, 3x XM-L2 light will cost much more than a 1x AA light.  As a rule, buy just 1 of any model.

Why? Simply because that way, for the same money, you can have more different models to try. Once you _have_ tried a variety of lights, figured out what you like & don't like, and in what area(s) you'd like to expand your collection, it's time to invest in more lights, batteries/chargers, quality, expensive or even custom lights. :thinking: :devil: In other words: start with "low hanging fruit" to decide how those _other_ $$ will be best spent.

2nd: contrary to popular belief, lumens aren't everything. Far from it, in fact.


----------



## DarkRemover (Mar 25, 2014)

RetroTechie said:


> Yep. Having collected a few lights myself (most in the last 4-5 months), I have just a few tips:
> 
> Start with some lower cost ones in whatever categories / features you're interested in. And for example with little lights like 1x AAA, AA, CR123A etc. Even if both are "low cost", a 4x 18650, 3x XM-L2 light will cost much more than a 1x AA light.  As a rule, buy just 1 of any model.
> 
> ...




Great advice RT! I appreciate you taking the time to share your suggestions with me sir! And yes, I'm aware that lumens are not everything as I have found out just in the short amount of time I've been reading here. Would have never thought there was so much to a flashlight! GEEZ!


----------



## WickedSlow (Apr 8, 2014)

New here as well; thanks RT for the starter-advice. Can't wait to start trying/collecting.


----------



## jonwkng (Apr 8, 2014)

DarkRemover said:


> I just joined the CPF forum today and my interest at this point is to begin collecting various flashlights with a bias towards throw capabilities.



Hi, *DarkRemover* :welcome:

Well, if it is throwers you like... You might want to drop by at Vinh's subforum under the CPF Custom Flashlights Buiders & Modders section. He has quite a nice selection of throwers of various sizes and price-tags. 

Have fun!


----------



## yogiboobooranger (Jun 4, 2014)

I just joined today and like others, I am interested in throwers as well. I am liking what I have seen and learned so far and really appreciate all the help you seasoned vets provide.


----------



## lightmyfire13 (Jun 4, 2014)

Im sure u will buy one torch and be quite happy.....hahahaha...


----------



## ven (Jun 4, 2014)

:welcome::welcome:To both of you,as Jon suggested check vinhs section,throwers .....well throw for buck the tk61vn is hard to beat 
http://www.candlepowerforums.com/vb...WTS-TK61vn-Throw-King-1735-ANSI-Lumen-622-KCD


Enjoy


----------

